# Just picked up an old Raleigh Reliant but need help



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

I just scored a nice old vintage Raleigh Reliant 10 speed. It is in great shape. I have pulled it all apart to clean it up and grease. I have a question. How do you know what angle the rear derailleur hanger is suppose to be at? 

Im at a loss here. It appears you can i have it at all most any angle you choose. I should have paid better attention when i popped it off the rear axel. It does have the hole for the bolt that is suppose to go into the frame but my frame doesnt have that hole. 

Does anyone have a picture they could post? THis particular derailleur is a Shimano 515

sorry for my ignorance here but i cant wait to get it back together and take it for a spin. It cleaned up really well.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

You have what's known as a derailleur adapter claw. It goes on the outside of the rear dropout. The slot that accomodates the rear axle has to line up with the corresponding slot of the frame dropout. The small bolt doesn't go into a hole in the frame. It goes into a special-shaped nut that fits into the back of the dropout slot. If you look at that special nut closely, you'll see how it fits into the slot of the frame's dropout so it can't turn.


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

ah...that makes sense....

I was trying like heck to figure out where the hole was suppose to be. 

It never had the bolt going through it either. Is this a special bolt? Would a local bike shop have something like this for the claw?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The bolt's nothing special, but the nut is. The raised area fits into the dropout slot. Bike shop should have it.


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks for the pic

its off to the bike shop for me after work today with this picture. Hopefully they will stock this beast. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

are there several different sizes of the unique washer that sits in the drop out. I picked one up but it almost appears too small


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

scale said:


> are there several different sizes of the unique washer that sits in the drop out. I picked one up but it almost appears too small


Yes, there are different sizes and shapes of the nut and bolt.

If you can't find a nut that fits, I'd be tempted to fabricate a field expedient using a bolt, a couple of washers and a regular nut. One of the washers should have an outside diameter equal to the dropout slot opening and should ideally be the exact same thickness than the dropout material.

Keep in mind that with the axle nut tight at all times, you really don't need this little fixing bolt. But also keep in mind that if you don't have that fixing bolt, there could be destructive mayhem should the axle nut come even as much as slightly loose.


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

hmm well i didnt bring the whole frame up to the bike shop. I just brought the picture of what i needed adn the grabbed the first thing they had. They didnt mention it could be a different size as far as the washer goes.

The dropout on the drive side where i need this is a bit wider than the other side. The washer and bolt i got from the lbs seems a bit too small almost like if i were to tighten it, it would fall into the drop out and be crooked. There is very very little coverage by this washer over the drop out and would probably pull directly into the drop out (if that makes sense).

Ill check with the lbs and see what else they have


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

No need to bring the frame in. Hold a piece of cardboard against the inside of the dropout, then trace the slot's outline with a sharp pencil from the outside. That'll be a good-enough template with which to get the right parts. We're making too much of this, I think.


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

got it back together tonight.....adjusted my derailers and it shifts great on the stand. I cant wait for the snow to go away so i can take it out for a spin.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

ok guys....new question
I took the bike out for a spin and the old Shimano rear derailer flew apart and junked itself up pretty good. 

What derailer should i use to replace this with? Are there any quality brands out there. It had a SHimano SIS derailer and the LBS i stopped at said that was a junk $15 derailer and sold me a $15 derailer (generic no name) to replace it. 

I am wondering what brands are quality for these old friction style derailers?

Also....since im in there and replacing this im thinking of replacing the front. Do they usually run as matched pair? I think have a suntour on the front. 

One more thing.....where can a guy aquire some new cables and housings for this type of setup that are not junk. Any online sources that have quality cables?

Im thinking about disgarding the quill mount shifters and putting a down tube shifter setup in at this time as well.

any thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

Nobody? hmm....maybe a set of questions best suited for a seperate thread perhaps?


----------



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

well after replacing and riding 10speeds most of the summer....i changed over and made a fixed gear. Boy is that fun!


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Funny that this thread should pop up now. I knew something was strange on the Columbia I just went thru and it has a similar derailer setup as the Raleigh here. Looks like I'm not as done with the thing as I thought I was, off to the shop to order some more parts this week.

Post a pic of your fixie if you can.


----------

